# 5.5 G ou 5 G ?



## yannjuve (24 Août 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis confronté à un petit probleme;
Je me demandais si vous saviez comment connaitre si notre IPOD est 5 ou 5.5 G ? Est-ce spécifique à la capacité de l'ipode ( 2GO, 4GO, 40GO, 80 GO,...) ou en ayant un IPOD 80 GO il peut etre à la fois 5 ou 5.5 G ? De plus, que represente ce fameux G !? Peux-t-on decouvrir si notre ipod est 5 ou 5.5 G juste en le connectant sur itunes et en lisant ces infos ? En tout cas je ne les ai pas trouvé..

J'ai grand besoins de votre aide,
Merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront le temps de repondre !


----------



## yannjuve (24 Août 2008)

UP svp


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2008)

G comme Generations, différentes de plus du type d'iPod.

A ma connaissance, 5.5 G, cela n'existe pas.

A télécharger (freeware), puis regarder l'historique des iPod sous "Devices".


----------



## yannjuve (24 Août 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour ta reponse que j'attendais depuis longtemps
Cependant je n'ai pas tout à fait saisi la reponse.

Le 5.5G n'existe donc plus ? De quelle Generation alors devrait etre mon Ipod 80 GO video ? Merci de ta reponse encore


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2008)

Je n'ai pas dit qu'il n'existait plus, j'ai dit qu'à ma connaissance ça n'existe pas (mais je peux me tromper).

Pour le reste:
- Tu télécharges le logiciel indiqué,
- Tu l'installes,
- Dans la colonne de gauche, tu déroules "Devices", puis "iPod", puis tu fais défiler jusqu'à retrouver ton modèle d'iPod.


----------



## yannjuve (24 Août 2008)

Sur un autre forum on me dit que l'IPOD VIDEO 80 GO est un 5.5 G.

Qu'en dites vous ?


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2008)

Disons que cette appellation "G" n'a rien d'officielle...

Apple classe ses différents modèles d'iPod selon des identifiants qui leur sont propres, mais plus difficiles à retenir...


----------



## kisco (25 Août 2008)

Exactement, rien d'officiel dans les dénomination de "G" pour l'iPod.

Je crois que la différence entre le 5 (= 1er ipod vidéo) et 5.5 comme tu dis c'est dans le logiciel interne, le premier n'a pas de fonction coverflow, ni de recherche.

à voir dans le logiciel indiqué plus haut


----------



## wip (25 Août 2008)

Je dirais que 5G = iPod video et 5.5G = iPod Classic . Pour moi, un 80Go est un iPod Classic


----------



## g.camp (26 Août 2008)

Ahh mon dieu! Des membres d'étilte qui ne connaissent pas leur histoire mac/ipod! :rateau:

Le 5G était le premier iPod video. Le 5.5G était un update mineur de ce iPod : plus grande capacité du modèle haute gamme, plus grande luminosité de l'écran, et meilleur autonomie... Même desing par contre... C'est au même événement qu'à été présenté les premier nano métallique... Tout cela avait causé déceptions... 

Pour ta question 80 Go = 5.5G et 30 Go = 5 ou 5.5G... Pour le 30 Go il faut aller avec la date de production. 2006 et après c'est 5.5! 

(et en passant le classique à suivit, c'est donc trois modèle : 5G, 5.5G et classique)


----------



## wip (26 Août 2008)

g.camp a dit:


> Ahh mon dieu! Des membres d'étilte qui ne connaissent pas leur histoire mac/ipod! :rateau:
> 
> Le 5G était le premier iPod video. Le 5.5G était un update mineur de ce iPod : plus grande capacité du modèle haute gamme, plus grande luminosité de l'écran, et meilleur autonomie... Même desing par contre... C'est au même événement qu'à été présenté les premier nano métallique... Tout cela avait causé déceptions...
> 
> ...


Bon bon, je me rappelais même plus de cette histoire de 5.5G, pour dire comme quoi elle a été effectivement décevante  . Mea Culpa :rose:.
Mais sinon, on peut dire que le "Classic" est 6G alors ? :rateau:


----------



## g.camp (26 Août 2008)

wip a dit:


> Mais sinon, on peut dire que le "Classic" est 6G alors ? :rateau:



Effectivement


----------

